# Hello - my 1st ever forum post!



## babysparkles

Hello,

My husband and I have been ttc for about 1 year. Every month i get my bfn. i have irregular periods & i have had blood tests done to check my progesterone levels. one came back inconclusive & the other satisfactory although very low. the doctor thinks i am not ovulating. i am currently 9 days late for AF, over the last week i have done two tests, both were negative. i have never been this late!! the doctor says to wait and see if my AF starts. if it doesnt i will be referred to a gynaecologist. does anyone think i should test again this week or wait it out? i think i would be approx 23 dpo.


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Sushai

Welcome!!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :D


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Dreamery

welcome :) I'm rather new myself. Its wonderful here and the people are so supportive.
as for your question, I would just wait a few more days, since your periods are irregular. best case scenario, you waited long enough for the hormones to be detectable on a test. good luck <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## AP

Welcome to the forum!


----------

